# Where's PirateCat ?



## Doc_Souark (Aug 19, 2003)

Haven't seen him lately on the boards, is he on vacation, AWOL, Has The Black Squirrel returned to ransom him for NUTS ! (again) Enquiring minds want to know !


----------



## Tabarnak Smokeblower (Aug 19, 2003)

THERE HE IS!

aw you just missed him.

TS


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Aug 19, 2003)

And there he goes....








.. that's not really his best side.


----------



## Apocalyptic Kitty (Aug 19, 2003)

Doc_Souark said:
			
		

> *Haven't seen him lately on the boards, is he on vacation, AWOL, Has The Black Squirrel returned to ransom him for NUTS ! (again) Enquiring minds want to know ! *




No comment. I deny all knowledge.

Meow! Purrrrrrr.


----------



## Liolel (Aug 19, 2003)

Well since just today he posted an update to his story hour I'd say he's back.


----------



## Darkness (Aug 19, 2003)

Moved to Meta.

Oh, and Piratecat: I sent you a PM concerning a problem a user has.


----------



## Blood Jester (Aug 20, 2003)

BiggusGeekus said:
			
		

> *... that's not really his best side. *




Well, actually...


----------



## EOL (Aug 20, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *
> To do this you have to have good people skills (upper mgmt down to hourly employees), good presentation skills, the ability to teach, and the ability to solve logical puzzles (shift design).  My background isn't medical, it's business. After going back for a MBA, I learned most of this on the job over the course of eight years while I worked for one of the largest businesses in the industry. Now that I'm out on my own, things are a lot more exciting.   *




Funny, all my Dad does is mail inflammatory letters to _Modern Bride_.


----------



## Skarp Hedin (Aug 20, 2003)

I heard he was in jail in San Salvador, actually.

Something to do with lemon trees, I didn't get many details.


----------



## Welverin (Aug 20, 2003)

Sailing the seven seas, attacking mouse traders and playing Arrpg's!


----------



## Nebin (Aug 20, 2003)

* Where's PirateCat ?*

 We the League of Extraordinary Iconic's have him ! Meet our demands or see the last of the larcenies Feline !

 Our Demand's
 #1- Give Regdar his own DnD Mini !
 #2- Have the Iconics do a guest week on Hollywood Squares !( Lidda and I in the center square of course)
 #3- Finish the darn Vault IC game !
 #4- Free dental work for Krusk
  That's all for now, more late


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 20, 2003)

Here! But swamped with work, so taking a part-time vacation from the boards.  I'm working my way through a huge list of tasks; waving hi to you should be one of them.

Hi, Doc!  *waves*


----------



## Doc_Souark (Aug 20, 2003)

Waves Back , was wondering where you went to


----------



## Hand of Evil (Aug 20, 2003)

Just like a cat, always underfoot.


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 20, 2003)

PCat - what exactly does a sleep specialist *do* all day long, anyway?

And how does one get into that line of work.  What kind of degree do you have?


----------



## Crothian (Aug 20, 2003)

My guess is during college he over slept all his exams one semester and a proffessor aimed him in a direction he was very qualified for


----------



## Henry (Aug 20, 2003)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> *PCat - what exactly does a sleep specialist *do* all day long, anyway?*




Simple - he's the guy who decides if making someone go to sleep is a standard action or 1 full round.


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 20, 2003)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> *PCat - what exactly does a sleep specialist *do* all day long, anyway?
> 
> And how does one get into that line of work.  What kind of degree do you have? *




I'd like to say that I nap all day, but it just isn't true - darn it.

At the moment I'm writing - a lot. I have a seminar series starting next month, so I'm preparing the presentation and hand-out materials for it. I'm also marketing, responding to inquiries, and other boring stuff.

Mind you, I'm much more of a scheduling and alertness expert than I am a sleep specialist. I know how to keep people awake and safe while working, but there's still a lot about sleep that a MD would know and I wouldn't.

When I'm actually consulting, I'm typically on site at the client's location; that may be a power plant, a paper mill, an iron foundry, or a factory that makes plexiglass... anywhere that runs night shifts. I've seen some interesting places.  While there, I'm usually interviewing employees or management, explaining practical shift schedules  to folks working shiftwork, or teaching people how to thrive while on night shifts. If I'm in the middle of helping a company pick a new shift pattern, I am probably doing a lot to get the employees involved.

I travel a lot for this; I may fly across the country, go to a meeting for four hours, and fly back the next day. I try to avoid those, though.

To do this you have to have good people skills (upper mgmt down to hourly employees), good presentation skills, the ability to teach, and the ability to solve logical puzzles (shift design).  My background isn't medical, it's business. After going back for a MBA, I learned most of this on the job over the course of eight years while I worked for one of the largest businesses in the industry. Now that I'm out on my own, things are a lot more exciting.


----------



## CarlZog (Aug 22, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Mind you, I'm much more of a scheduling and alertness expert than I am a sleep specialist. I know how to keep people awake and safe while working, but there's still a lot about sleep that a MD would know and I wouldn't.
> 
> When I'm actually consulting, I'm typically on site at the client's location; that may be a power plant, a paper mill, an iron foundry, or a factory that makes plexiglass... anywhere that runs night shifts. I've seen some interesting places.  While there, I'm usually interviewing employees or management, explaining practical shift schedules  to folks working shiftwork, or teaching people how to thrive while on night shifts. If I'm in the middle of helping a company pick a new shift pattern, I am probably doing a lot to get the employees involved.*




[Mild thread hijack] I work in the marine industry. These are big issues onboard ships these days. With money tighter, more vessels are going to sea undermanned and crews are working longer hours. The suspicion is that fatigue is becoming a significant contributor to groundings and other marine accidents -- but statistically the Coast Guard and marine insurance companies have  found it hard to pinpoint that as a cause. I've heard it's a similar issue for airlines. Are you seeing that with the industries you're working with?

cz


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 22, 2003)

EOL said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Funny, all my Dad does is mail inflammatory letters to Modern Bride.  *




Aha! Another trade secret I can swipe!   *scribbles furiously*


----------

